
A Guide to AWS Custom Cloudformation - milap
https://milapneupane.com.np/2019/10/08/a-guide-to-aws-custom-cloudformation-resource/
======
robbya
This is a great example of how to get this working, I don't think I've seen a
complete guide like this the last time I needed this.

I'm frustrated that CloudFormation ends up needing these customizations
though, and that you need to leave the world of CloudFormation and self manage
and deploy your own set of lambda functions to support your customizations. It
feels like a hack.

I really strongly advise folks to look at Terraform instead of you can. While
I've needed custom lambdas for CloudFormation, I haven't hit a similar limit
for Terraform.

~~~
milap
Custom Cloudformation is flexible but needs extra work. I would not say it a
hack but is time-consuming.

